# Salmonid's new PB, 11 lb channel cat



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

posting this for Mark since i am having issues sharing the pic from my camera software, i'll let him elaborate on the fish. another GMR hawg channel!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish Mark.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice job. I want to hear the story! :B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike, anyways, I , like most of us go fishing when I can vs when the weather is nice and with that, I had talked to Mike ( dinkbuster) earlier int he day and we decided we might hook up at a favorite spot of ours called Goose Point on the GMR, ( IE where the famouse "Dinkbuster Vs the Goose" incident happened) so I got there about an hour before Mike did and started by thrrowing some frozen cut skipjack I was trying to get rid of since it was pretty old from the freezer. 
I went a while , almost an hour without any hits and was thinking this quadruple cold front had put the whammy on the cats when I got a good take down on the 6/0 Gama circle, he fought good and I kept thinking I had maybe snagged a 4-5 lber but when he finally came up and I saw his wide flat head, I almost thought it was a flattie but then realized it was darn nice channel so I carefully played him while I got my generic boga grip out of the bag to help land him since cats this big are tough to lift with 1 hand and then I got him up on the bank, the generic boga has a scale on it and it showed right at 11 lbs so I then weighed him on a Berkley digital and he was just shy of 11 lbs, My best channel ever! I took 2 last year at just under 10 lbs from the same area and this wasnt far from where Dink took his 17 lb beast 2 years back. I was by myself and didnt bring the camera since the wife needed it so I called Mike and had him put some lead into his driving since it was a pretty good drive from his house in Dayton and in the meantime, I make shifted a stringer out of 30 lb tippet and took the pics when he got there, needless to say, I appreciated those several pics, this one is the best though. This has been a bigger fish spot and so I was back at it and a while later actually landed the smallest channel I have ever taken on the GMR, a whopper of about 9" , by then Mike and Vicky had started fishing and each managed channels of around 4 lbs but in 4+ hrs and 6 rods, 4 fish was a pretty weak showing, this weather is driving me nuts with the mediocre bite we have had the last month when we should be in full Pre spawn feeding frenzy here for the cats. 

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Mark..................Doc


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats mark, sounds a lot better than my yellow belly bananza with jen lol, it seemed like every prego bullhead in the river was biting our hooks. 

Also just like earlier in the week for the second time i caught a 12 inch horny head chub on cut bait. Used chub head caught a chub.... whats the matter with this picture????


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats on the fish


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We didnt end up w/ 11#'s total today on the GMR! 

Great job on the hawg!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiice.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the big channel Mark...Lets all hope this sucky weather pattern improves before the spawn hits.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## Katfishhunter16 (May 5, 2008)

Congrads on the Kat


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice channel Mark. congrats.


----------

